# Ladies, If You Could Choose....



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm curious to know if the ladies here would choose to be female if there was such a choice to be made. It seems that a week doesnt go by that I don't hear some talk show discussing the difficult choices women are faced with, the inequality in the work place, the societal pressures etc. It makes me wonder if it is all worth it in the end or is do you see your gender as a "loosing hand" that you're playing the best you can and given the choice you'd rather be male.....


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Western women have been fed a steady diet of this Marxist lunacy for the past five decades. Don't get sucked into this gender warfare nonsense. Why poison your mind watching those Liberal man-hating old bats?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I would choose to be multi-gendered. Can't we all just have it all?


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I love being a woman. I wouldn't want to deal with a hairy ball sack between my legs. It just looks uncomfortable and like a non stop nuisance. I love knowing my children grew inside of me and that I was able to fully sustain their bodies for 2 years or more if you add gestation and nursing together. It is very empowering when you realize how strong you really are as a woman and what you can do that men cannot. So you don't get paid for those super hero tricks in cash, but the hugs and kisses payout is much better.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I wouldn't change my gender, love being me and being a woman. But I have the luxury of living in a fantastic country where I am reasonably safe and I have the freedom to live my life as i see fit. I have the ability to have everything I want, lifestyle, opportunity, education, health etc.

I have mostly worked in male dominated industries and worked my way to Senior Management and Directorship. Have run my own business and now I am self employed and privately trade equities while sitting at home if I choose.

I have given birth, I love being a mum, it is the greatest thing in my life.

I love and adore my friends, many of whom have been in my life for decades. i love hanging with the girls and talking about everything from hairstyles to politics. 

I love and adore the men in my life, there is no shortage of great men around me including family (especially my Dad who is my rock) and I enjoy their company and friendship. I have no desire to be a man, very very content and happy with who I am, where i live and my life in general.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

BFGuru said:


> I love being a woman. I wouldn't want to deal with a hairy ball sack between my legs. It just looks uncomfortable and like a non stop nuisance.


:rofl: Amen
although it would be nice to have something to play with 24x7


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If I could choose, I'd still want to be a woman - just one born 2 decades later, because by then there was equal education and better opportunities for women.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> :rofl: Amen
> although it would be nice to have something to play with 24x7


You've got boobs for that although I suggest you leave them alone in public.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Shoto1984 said:


> I'm curious to know if the ladies here would choose to be female if there was such a choice to be made.


 1st I have to say....I am very thankful / Grateful ...to live in the United States...where women have the freedom of choice to Do or BE whatever they want...the same ladder of success is a available to all of us...if we work hard enough for it...unlike so many countries around the Globe ran by Religious Fundamentalists (very sad to be born female there)..

Having said this... and beings my world is HERE... I am very thankful to be FEMALE.... I love having the nurturing role, I love catering to a GOOD man, being his helpmate... I so enjoy staying home with the children, managing a Household, being "barefoot & pregnant" >> this wording does not offend me...it was my life for many years and I adored every moment, prayed for it even... will always look back with the fondest of memories....

In comparison - I feel my husband's role in life is more difficult/ more demanding than my own....us having lived these "Traditional roles" -by choice. 

I love SEX...and if I was a man... and had to deal with some of these lower drive wives I read about on TAM (after having kids, the honeymoon period, whatever)....dealing with all that HIGH TEST....I KNOW I'd BLOW MY TOP.......I'd surely make an overbearing male.... silly thing to say I suppose, but I have thought this many times...thanking God I was a woman!


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

George529,

As a man who's raising a girl to be a woman, I surely hope that most of the nonsense you spout stays on the board so she doesn't have to hear it. What a pity that would be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Like you, George, it would be cool to be a man to check out the equipment from another perspective! 

But I like being a girl. As many have stated, it's great I live in a country where women aren't oppressed, second-class citizens. But aside from that, I don't want the pressure men have for financial success, supporting a family, being 'da man'. Asking women out and putting up with rejection, being everyone's rock.

I love being cared for. Doors opening, holding my hand when getting out of a high vehicle or going up steps, walking on the inside going down a sidewalk, letting me out at the door to a restaurant when it rains vs. dashing through the parking lot in the rain.
I would much rather tend the home, decorate it, do improvements, cook the meals, do the laundry, dote on a man. Of course I would expect he would do things for me like kill bugs, mow the grass, clean the gutters. And I would be helping hand tools, bring a cold drink, etc. There is pressure on women to LOOK pretty but I think there is more pressure on men to perform in all areas of life. 

Nine years of doing it all has given me a lot of appreciation for men. I'm sure the men have the same appreciate for women.

And yes, don't bash me for my old-fashioned ways. I like gender roles, but I don't EXPECT them of others. I'm not shocked by male nurses, female mechanics, etc. It's just what I like.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

HA! I'd rather be a woman. I love being feminine and wearing makeup. 

I don't see us as the "losing hand". 

I have a career. I have a family. I have dogs. I have a social life.

 Life is good.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I support my family.
I am the rock for my kids.
I work and take care of financial stuffs.
I'm sure I'lll get shut down for dates 

I'm still 100% woman


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: 

I always thought it would be so annoying to have something down there...just dangling. And to be run by my penis would irritate me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

George529 said:


> It truly amazes me how women in the west think they in anyway have it bad when women are getting stoned to death in other countries just for showing their hair.....


It's statements like this that just leave me shaking my head. So because other sections of the world have it worse, that invalidates others? If you truly believe that, then how do you reconcile your daughter getting bullied at school, when girls in Afghanistan are getting acid thrown in their face simply for attending? 

As for me, I am very happy being who I am. I do not feel that I was dealt a bad hand using a stacked deck. I'm also a great card player.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

George529 said:


> For the record, unless a guy is nude or wearing some very loose underwear it's not "dangling". Even then, it's WAYYYY better what you ladies go through with PMS and all that.


How would you know? :scratchhead:

I only had bad PMS when I had a tumor. It was removed, now I hardly know when my period comes 

And the power of the vagina is amazing  You know--- you have been under its spell...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

George529 said:


> Well, I may not know personally, but I've heard from lots of women how bad it can be where you can be in total agony. At the very least your hormones can go crazy.


For sure! But...mine are under control now. That left ovary was a butthole!

lololol

I do love being a woman. Although, if i was a man, I'd want to be a gay man. They are hot.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

George529 said:


> Of course it doesn't invalidate others, but it's important to put it into perspective; 1st world problems and all that. My daughter being bullied is horrible, but at least she has protection and avanues to visit for any problems she may face. Nothing like women in other parts of the world.


Nobody was saying that women of the west have it worse than other parts. Your statement however said that we should just suck up inequities in this country because women in the Middle East are treated like second class citizens. Using that logic, nobody should be on this site complaining about their problems because somewhere, someone has it worse. Indeed, perspective is needed.

I am proud to be a woman and wouldn't want it any other way. There are however many issues that women face as we struggle to gain equality and respect in the workforce and politics.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

George529 said:


> Better be careful SA, the feminists will come out and start giving you the "woe-is-me" attitude about how the _eeeevil patriarchy_ is keeping women down and no matter their competence/ability they have no chance at having the same ladder of success and start talking about "glass ceiling" "rape culture" "promoting violence against women" etc.
> 
> Yet all they need to focus on is being capable, fair and not running to HR over ridiculous stuff.
> 
> It truly amazes me how women in the west think they in anyway have it bad when women are getting stoned to death in other countries just for showing their hair.....


I said very similar to SA but I think you have way underestimated things. Yes in some countries ther eis great opportunity for women but that does mean we are yet equal or have the same opportunities as men.

Even where I live, with a female Prime Minister and many women in Parliament there is still a large discrepancy between the number of female v's male top tier management positions held in the business sector and other sectors.

Women in the west do have it good in comparison to other countries but is that good enough? Do we all just rest on our laurels and say well we haven't got it as bad as some so that's just fine.

Women are still paid less than their male counterparts in Management, not sure about other industries. Women still fall behind in their careers when they have families although the Govt here are have and are still implementing new work hour/maternity/paternity/child care rebate etc legislation. But the fact remains that women are often overlooked for promotion if they are in their child bearing years. It is a fact, not a feminist rant.

No matter how safe the place we live women are still at risk of being attacked and often it is in their own homes or by people they know. Just because Western women do no get raped every time they leave the house does not mean we are whinging feminists if we fight for the right for a safer world. Just because women in some parts have no safety and no rights does not mean that we women in the Western world do not live under the shadow of the threat of violence. 

I think it is wrong to say that one culture should shut up and stop complaining because women elsewhere have it worse. It shows a real lack of understanding of the issues women of all nationalities deal with. And just because we live in the Western world does not mean women and men live by equal opportunities, there is still a massive way to go in my country and in yours.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is in the ladies lounge specifically directed at the ladies. Please don't highjack it. Thanks.


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

I absolutely would choose to be a woman. I love everything about it. I wouldn't want to be in a man's position. It just doesn't fit me or my pesonality and I'm fine with that although I appreciate and admire many qualities often found in the oppositie sex. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I have never, ever, not once thought that I would rather be a man. I like being a woman.

I would, however, be up for being a man for 24 hours just to see what it's like.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

No, I would not like to be a male. Think about it, in most families, the buck stops with them. The wife comes up with an idea, the husband is not too sure, the wife talks into it, everything goes pear shaped. The wife turns around and asks the husband why he let that happen.

Look at TV shows these days, men are ridiculed as being stupid and ineffective, women are made out to be creatures of great virtue for putting up with these idiotic males.

As for our female prime minister, I don't think she has helped females at all. Any male disagrees with her and she starts shouting misogynist. My kids were watching parliament one day and they suggest you could turn it into a drinking game. Everytime the lovely Julia shouted misogynist, you took a shot. You would be legless in an hour.

Anyway, I am happy to stay female, that is what I know.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Bella I do not vote for her, I was merely saying that we live in a country where women have opportunity. I think she is an incredibly intelligent woman but my politics is on the other side. Damn that the option is Mr A. Still no idea what I will do in Sept.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I'd choose to be a man. I think my personality and interests are better suited to a man and I am very unfeminine in my behaviour and attiudes. I think men have more freedom and independance and are expected to have more personal responsibility, things that are very important to me. And I think having a penis would be so much fun! And never having a period? Or worrying about being pregnant? Or wearing an underwire? Hell ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

Generally, I'm pretty tired of the entire gender discussion, especially since it has become pretty confusing these days.
I don't mind being a woman, I didn't mind giving birth, I didn't mind being a stay at home mom. I'm eternally thankful for having been able to raise our daughter for the first 10 years of her life. I'm thankful I could watch her take her first steps, teach her how to use the potty, teach her how to read and write. I might not have been able to do any of this had I been her father instead of her mother. I regret having gone "back" to work eventually. I wish I could have gotten over the fact that Moms don't get promotions, paid vacations or end-of-the-year bonuses. I'm all for female independence but I also believe that way too many times our children are the ones paying the price for it. I no longer believe women can have a career and raise children at the same time. There are only 24 hours in each day. That's all we get no matter how hard we try to multi-task and balance work and family. 

From my point of view it's hard to be a woman in a world where we have been conditioned to be equal to men, where everything has to be fair and balanced. Life isn't fair, it isn't balanced and there's no such thing as "equal". I'm not equal to my husband, nor is he equal to me. We are two different genders. I gave birth and ran the household, hubby brought home the bacon. I'm not a scientist but isn't that how nature intended it to be?


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Personally I don't mind being female at all so I have no problem at all I never let it hold me back (not keen on pregnancy though), not keen on others trying to tell me what I should bee as a female but I have never made their opinions my problem. 
I would like to be a hot man for 24 hours though just to check out certain things lol.


----------



## LouAnn Poovy (Mar 21, 2013)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> It's statements like this that just leave me shaking my head. So because other sections of the world have it worse, that invalidates others? If you truly believe that, then how do you reconcile your daughter getting bullied at school, when girls in Afghanistan are getting acid thrown in their face simply for attending?
> 
> As for me, I am very happy being who I am. I do not feel that I was dealt a bad hand using a stacked deck. I'm also a great card player.


:iagree:


----------



## Marianita (Feb 24, 2013)

I would choose to be woman again. Because women have so much privileges than men and I don't change this for nothing


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd want to be female again but I may choose to be a guy just to see things from the other side. No deep reasons behind that,just curiosity on my part. Who knows,being a man for a bit may help me be a better woman somehow in the next life
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As a male, I'd like to have the orgasmic/multi-orgasmic abilities that females have...wheee!


----------



## Flygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I think being a man would be hard. Men are so aggressive and everything seems like a competition between them.Their ego's are so complicated. As long as I live I don't think I will ever understand the dynamics between a father and adult son. I think there's so much pressure on a man to be the provider and to always be the strong one. It's a lot to carry, I'm sure. I'll take being a women anyday.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I love being a woman and would choose it all over again. I love to wear girly clothes, shop, wear makeup. I was so excited to have daughters and have girls to share all that with!


----------



## T&T (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd be the best lesbian lover on the planet!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Since we're fantasizing, I would choose to be able to change my gender at will.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Since we're fantasizing, I would choose to be able to change my gender at will.


Totally, by day girl me.... by night gay porn star


----------

